# ambush fishing



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Supposedly the wind was supposed to blow 5-15 mph today. At least the weather people were wrong in a good direction today. There were scattered rain showers that were more like a misting. It was cloudy and that made visibility tough. If you took off your polarized glasses, the dark, flat-glassed water looked like a mirror. The water levels were low and the water cold. But there were fish everywhere. I used the Gordon Ambush today to fish the shallows and shallow is how that thing runs and floats. Spot one I found absolutely no fish despite it being a spot that has never let me down. Tried another area knowing what the predicted winds were supposed to be. Started poling to the intended area and tails were popping up here and there. First tail I cast to, was the first fish to the boat. Little guy about 4.5 lbs. 










Look at the reflections in the water in the background. Nice.

Phone rings and Wes wants me to come get him so he can try to get and get one on fly. Saw tailing more tailing fish. Wes made some great casts, lying the fly gently down on the smooth water to not spook the fish. And the fish just ignored his offerings. Talked to 3 kids poling in a metal type v-hull john boat with about a 10 foot Bamboo shaft that ended up next to us on the flat. They caught 2. So the fish were out there and feeding.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet. Taking the missus in the AM to look for a fish or two.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I got a laugh when I drove by your place today...figured you bought another boat ;D ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats cool RJ. I see how it is. I didnt want to go fishing anyways....LOL!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice.. and the fish as well..


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice fishing. I guess the lack of wind deprived you of the chance to give the boat a complete test. :'( Where's the 30 knot winds when you need them.


----------

